# I was brave today



## mpit (Sep 16, 2013)

and I tried a waterless wash on my new (to me) E92 M3.

It has been washed yesterday, but had build up quite a lot of crap.

My thoughts were that I plan to get an enhancement detail done at some point, so why not try this supposedly safe method before hand.

I used Meguiars Ultimate Waterless Wash and Wax.

I'm quite impressed, but you guys must have so much patience to do this. It seemed like it took forever!

I have no idea whether I made swirls, as A. it's hard to see on white, and B. I have no idea what the paint was like before, really.

Looks nice though!

_DSC6190.jpg by mikehiow, on Flickr

_DSC6191.jpg by mikehiow, on Flickr

_DSC6195.jpg by mikehiow, on Flickr

_DSC6198.jpg by mikehiow, on Flickr


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Not a fan of white, but that's a great looking motor. Good job!


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice job.

I feel that good technique with the towels is key when waterless washing, and it can be done safely in many circumstances.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Good work, the first ever rinseless wash is always the scariest. Now though im very comfortable with it, you will find with time you'll get quicker at it. Also with white paint id be even more comfortable with is as it shows swirls alot less. My car has dark paint and ive been using rinseless for years with no noticeable increase in swirls.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

This beemer looks very nice.

As long as the car is not covered in dirt, waterless wash should be fine as it encapsulates dirt same as rinseless washes. Just be gentle when wipping off, and flip your towels to a fresh side every wipe and you should be fine. 

I would believe its scary to use a waterless wash but you just have to believe in the product to do its job.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks fantastic,love the alloys.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

that does look good!
keep up the good work.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking bmw


----------

